
Beanstalk, a Simple and Fast Queueing Backend - semmons
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2010/4/24/beanstalk_a_simple_and_fast_queueing_backend/
======
saikat
I've been using Beanstalk to handle the export queue for Mockingbird for the
past few months now. It was super easy to setup and has been very stable. I'm
a huge fan of these easy to setup/lightweight tools - people who design
software for programmers should have the same attention to user experience
that people designing software for non-technical users have. When queuing jobs
isn't the hard part of my technical problem, I don't want to spend a lot of
time configuring things I don't care about or learning about stuff I don't
really need - Beanstalk was great for this.

